# Battery compartment 2013 Flagstaff classic super lite 8528RLWS?



## MoonSpellsPink (Oct 1, 2022)

My dad was living in his 5th wheel camper and passed away. Now I have it and want to check the batteries but for the life of me I cannot find them. Any help would be greatly appreciated! If there's anything else I should know, please feel free to leave that info too. I always took my boys camping with my dad, he brought his camper and we would tent it. So, I really don't know much about it. Also, we're in Minnesota so cold weather might be a factor too. I'm just not sure.


----------



## Glenda (Oct 14, 2022)

Have you checked under the coach entrance steps?


----------

